# My Set up and Review of the Saw Stop Table Saw



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

just linking to a YouTube video does not cut it. This is Lumberjocks not YouTube you at least need to type something here


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Im the same way. I prefer to read stuff. I did watch the video though. You got me wanting one now. Mayb in a few years when everything settles down Ill be able to justify paying the price for one.


----------



## bobmayfield (Feb 20, 2017)

Okay, can do that.


> just linking to a YouTube video does not cut it. This is Lumberjocks not YouTube you at least need to type something here
> 
> - playingwithmywood


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Just curious; why did you buy the 1.75 hp saw and not get the more powerful 3 hp? Was it cost, or no access to 240v in your shop, or what?


----------



## bryce12 (Feb 23, 2017)

I assembled my Sawstop 3hp 52" saw yesterday. One difference I did notice is the extension table is now a black mat finish instead of the glossy black. Like this much better.


----------



## bobmayfield (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey woodbum, I bought the 1.75 for two reasons. Cost and the fact the i'd been using a jobsite saw recently that seemed to work fine for me. My garage is set up for the 3 hp model and that's what I had before. When I get rich maybe i'll swap it out.
Bpb


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the review. The YouTube video was good.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I liked your video. It was funny and informative.


----------



## bobmayfield (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks woodchuck, I just retired myself and have made $1.30 doing youtube videos. That's about .5 cents per hour. Subscribe and help my retirement plan.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for your review.
It seems to be mostly positive, may I ask why only two stars?


----------



## bobmayfield (Feb 20, 2017)

What? Only two stars? It must have been a mistake. I give it 4.


----------

